# What tools should I carry and in what?



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

My new Road bike is on order. I am a n00b that's for sure. What does everyone recommend I carry for tools? I gather I need a tube repair kit and pump? Couple Allen wrenches? What do I put them in to carry? Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tube repair kit or a spare tube (or both)
Tire levers, 2 will do
A multitool, just about any will do
A mini-pump, or a CO2 inflation system.

I carry a tube, tube repair kit, 2 levers, mini tool and a CO2 inflator in a small under-seat bag. I wrap duct tape around the cartridge (you never know) and I have a dollar bill stuffed in there.

The dollar bill and the tape are mainly for a tire "boot". The mini pump can usually be either mounted to the frame or carried in a jersey pocket.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

In addition to the above, I like to carry 1-2 chain quick-links, along with a multitool that includes a chain tool. Might never happen to you but it's saved me and my pals 3-4 times.

I never need more than 1 tire lever but some tire/wheel combos are tighter than others, especially when the tires are new.

I also carry my cell phone in a zip-lock bag.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

velocanman said:


> i also carry my cell phone in a zip-lock bag.


+1,000,000


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

chain tool, multi tool, tube, pump, 10 bux, patch kit, survival knife, electrical tape, levers, phone, banana... it's really not that hard...


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

For Me:
1 tube, 1 lever, tiny patch kit, multi-tool (sometimes just a 4 and 5 allen - when I'm feeling lucky,) $30 for a taxi, but that won't help most people (I live in Northern Taiwan.) I tried different bags and have finally settled on the ones that are like a water bottle and go into one of your cages. They are just as light, keep all that weght low, inexpensive, and waterproof. I carry a small (Lezyne) pump in my jersey pocket. Really, you can put all this (and a light jacket or sleeves) in your jersey pockets and I do when I need two bottles of water.

All you REALLY need and I sometimes do is: tube/lever/something to inflate it. I go YEARS without needing a patch kit or any tools - just depends on your personality and how remote your rides are.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

Signal mirror
Mountain lion knife
Flint+steel
Spare food
Water purifiers
Extra jacket

Jk lulz. 

I carry a CB-19 multitool with a spare Powerlink inside the case it comes with, Pedro's tire levers (2), tube, patch kit, mini-pump, inhaler, a small Zip-loc bag with a peanut/M&M mix, and a small Zip-loc bag with cell phone, ID, cash/debit card (usually not both), and keys. All of that goes in jersey pockets, and water bottles go on the bike. That's usually what I carry while mountain biking too, as the mountain bike doesn't take me very far from civilization/help at any time.

For spare tubes -- I usually roll them up tight, starting at the stem, (tighter than how they come in the box from the LBS) and cover them with a coffee filter and rubber band. Laziness has gotten to me, though, and I've simply left my (new) spare tube in the box it comes in from the LBS. Mtb tubes get folded in half, then folded in thirds from there, held together with a loop of string.

I generally don't carry spare clothes -- the weather forecast for a few hours in advance is usually accurate enough for me to judge the amount of clothing I'll need. If I decide to carry spare clothes (rain vest, arm/leg warmers), they get folded up tight and go in the jersey pockets as well.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a medium sized seat bag. In it is 2 tubes,patch kit, 2 co2,small chain tool, spare chain link, small park multi tool, 2 tire levers,a goo pack(energy and doubles as tire boot). also a small pack of chamois butter. It all fits just fine with room for me to put more in if i need it. I also carry a mini pump that uses both co2 or the hand pump if i ran out of co2. I used to carry a single spare and a patch but after breaking the valve stem on a spare while pumping it with a mini pump( user error) I now carry 2. This also allows me to help someone in need and still be able to take care of myself later in the ride if need be.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Mini pump mounts under bottle cage (Topeak Race Rocket). In a small seat bag: Spare tube, stick on patches, 2 levers, mini tool. I also carry a disposable shower cap (like supplied in hotel rooms) to put over helmet in unexpected rain. Wound up using it yesterday.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Billrush said:


> My new Road bike is on order. I am a n00b that's for sure. What does everyone recommend I carry for tools? I gather I need a tube repair kit and pump? Couple Allen wrenches? What do I put them in to carry? Thanks for your suggestions


I just snapped pics of my stuff yesterday for my website. As I've been in the sport for 50 years, I've whittled my stuff down through a bit of experience.

Two tubes in a sock. Otherwise they chafe and get holes rubbed in them. Use the sock as a glove for dirty jobs or emergency TP.
CO2 head and two cartridges. Wrapped in duct tape.
1 tire lever (I rarely need any lever to get any of my tires off & on)
Small chain tool. For removing broken chain bits and making the bike into a single-speed if the derailer gets munched.
Spoke wrench.
Tire boot material.
Schrader to Presta valve adapter (for using gas-station or farmers' air)
4 & 5mm allen wrenches.
Various 9 & 10spd Sram chain connectors.
Tire valve extenders (for deep road bike rims. I ride various wheelsets)
Plus - ID and a plastic whistle around my neck.
In the back pocket -
Cellphone in a ziploc.
Cheap reading glasses, or more recently, stick-on magnifying plastic lenses in my sunglasses.
Notepaper and tiny pencil (license plate numbers and other evidence etc)
$5 bill.

For flat tires you have to *prove* what caused the flat before inflating the new tube or the thorn or glass might puncture this 2nd tube. If you can't do that, carry a well-stocked puncture repair kit too and a manual pump.

You need to decide what tools your bike needs. This is on my site -

"When deciding what to carry, ask yourself what are the likely mechanicals you're likely to encounter that will stop you from riding the bike (I'll tell ya - they're flats and possibly a broken chain) and how far are you willing to push your bike if you can't fix the problem. That's no more than a 1/2 mile for me. Ten miles on a 95 degree day could be deadly. For instance, I don't carry many tools as I keep my bike well-maintained and rarely need any hardware. There's isn't much that can't be fixed with 4 & 5mm allen wrenches and what can't be fixed probably isn't going to stop you riding back to civilization. For instance, I won't carry a 6" adjustable if there is only one nut on the bike and its coming loose won't stop me riding."


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Minimalist approach*



Billrush said:


> My new Road bike is on order. I am a n00b that's for sure. What does everyone recommend I carry for tools? I gather I need a tube repair kit and pump? Couple Allen wrenches? What do I put them in to carry? Thanks for your suggestions


I carry 2 tire levers (which I never use but I may need to help someone), 5 mm allen, spare tube, Park instant patches, some squares of Tyvek (white "synthetic paper from a FedEx envelope) all wrapped in a bandana. I filed a notch into my house key to serve as a spoke wrench (works just fine). In over 40 years and 300,000 miles of riding I have NEVER had a chain fail. I've never needed a multi-tool. A properly maintained bike does not require many road repairs IME. YMMV.


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Seriously? No one has suggested rectum yet? RBR is letting me down.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I tape together a CO2 pump, extra CO2, tube, 2 tire levers- Middle pocket of my jersey. Cell phone, ID, cash and cliff bar in the other pocket. I'm a minimalist and try not to carry a lot of extra stuff. I'll bring a multi-tool for a ride or two if I recently made any adjustments to the bike in case minor adjustments need to be made. But that's an exception. I like that sock idea though- I might give that a shot. I personally don't like the saddle bag.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Two tubes in a sock. Otherwise they chafe and get holes rubbed in them. Use the sock as a glove for dirty jobs or emergency TP.


That's a great idea. Now I have a use for when only 1 sock comes out of the dryer!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tlg said:


> That's a great idea. Now I have a use for when only 1 sock comes out of the dryer!


I did a big long mountain bike enduro ride many years ago into a fairly remote area. I had no idea where I was anyway. And I got a flat tire. I found that my spare tube had three holes chafed into its bends from jiggling in my under saddle bag for a whole summer. Good job I had a patch kit with me. Now two tubes (not touching!) get wrapped in the sock.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

In addition to the above, I carry a couple zip ties. They come in handy for securing something that might come loose, like a WB cage. 
A couple neatly folded paper towels - if I need to take a dump in the woods I want to be able to wipe my arse.
A spare contact lens - I've lost a lens on a couple occasions when my eyes teared up from the wind in my face going down a hill.
A few pre-packed wipes - one is a degreaser, one is antibacterial, and one is for cleaning my glasses
Some band-aids

All of the above probably add up to about 1 ounce


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's my bag: Topeak® Cycling Accessories

Here's what''s in it: 2 Allen wrenches
Park spoke wrench
2 tubes in a zip lock bag with a little baby powder in it.
A stem extension
CO2 inflator
2 steel tire levers (I hate the plastic ones-ALL of the plastic ones, I don’t care what brand)
A Crank Bros Speed Tool
4 16gram cartridges - 1 is carried upside down in the inflator
Everything but the tubes is wrapped up in a clean rag so nothing jingles when I ride. 
The rag is handy to wipe up with after a repair.


----------

